# Ebony Horse Club now have their steeds on site



## xsunnysuex (Aug 12, 2011)

our new residents of Brixton. I was woken up this morning to lots of neighing. Looked from my balcony to see these beauties. Ebony Horse Club has truly arrived.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm all tingly with friday night horse rustling anticipation.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 12, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm all tingly with friday night horse rustling anticipation.



It's lovely seeing them there.  But I do worry about their safety.  I do hope they have security guards there when it's closed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 12, 2011)

Their houses look a bit threadbare. I hope it doesn't rain. Ever.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 12, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Their houses look a bit threadbare. I hope it doesn't rain. Ever.



Those are the supply stores I think.  The stables are out of shot.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 12, 2011)

Ooh.. what a lovely scene (and sound) to wake up to.. Marvellous.


----------



## zenie (Aug 12, 2011)

Where do they ride them? (Apart from the paddock)


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 12, 2011)

zenie said:


> Where do they ride them? (Apart from the paddock)



Well the club is in a big green area,  so maybe they will ride them there.  But the paddock area is quite big.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 13, 2011)

I am so pleased. Ebony has been going for years and for this to finally happen is brilliant....fair play to Ros Spearing for sticking with it for so long.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 13, 2011)

is that Wyck Gardens/Loughborough Road area?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 13, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> is that Wyck Gardens/Loughborough Road area?



Yep.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 13, 2011)

Actually I'm going to change the thread title. I originally thought you were introducing a new poster to the boards, There are people here who are Ebony Horse Club Fans who would love to add to this thread.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow, that's so brilliant. I'm really pleased for them


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 13, 2011)

I was down there a few weeks ago and a woman who lives in Kemble House told me that god knows she loves horses so brought them to her.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 13, 2011)

God hasn't delivered me any beefy gentlemen yet


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 13, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> God hasn't delivered me any beefy gentlemen yet



Are you a committed christian?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 13, 2011)

I could be...


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 20, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> our new residents of Brixton. I was woken up this morning to lots of neighing. Looked from my balcony to see these beauties. Ebony Horse Club has truly arrived.


Two 5-year old chestnut mares and a pony. Allegedly five more are arriving tomorrow..... There are  nine stalls in all.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 26, 2011)

They've hit their first hurdle  One of the horses got sick on the way down to Brixton and is in a veterinary hospital with pneumonia 
 One of the girls on my estate who is really into Horse Club told me this.
If anyone feels like throwing a bit of dosh their way, I'm sure it wouldn't go amiss.
http://www.ebonyhorseclub.org.uk/help-ebony-riding-club.htm


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 25, 2011)

New pics.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 25, 2011)

It's just so, so great, in so many ways. Totally, totally.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It's just so, so great, in so many ways. Totally, totally.



it's surreal. can you get close enough to actually see the horses?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep, the site isn't that big really. I've only cycled past 2-3 times since the four-legged influx but there always seem to be some horses out of their stable being groomed or un/saddled or even ridden. There may also be something of a policy of sending one of the girls over to chat with you if you stare through the fence for a bit 

I presume there's more horsey action after school or at weekends.

Horses are just so ridiculously beautiful as well as calming...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I presume there's more horsey action after school or at weekends.


I'm pretty sure they do stuff on weekdays daytime. I know a young woman who works as a volunteer there on days she's not at college or working in a paid job. I think there may be stuff afoot for stuff with kids with disabilities iirc. Ebony Horse Club has been going for ages and has transformed lots of young lives. Having their own horses in Brixton has been something they've been working towards for years.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 2, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> They've hit their first hurdle  One of the horses got sick on the way down to Brixton and is in a veterinary hospital with pneumonia
> One of the girls on my estate who is really into Horse Club told me this.
> If anyone feels like throwing a bit of dosh their way, I'm sure it wouldn't go amiss.
> http://www.ebonyhorseclub.org.uk/help-ebony-riding-club.htm


Sadly Annie, the sick horse, died 

Three new steeds have arrived however and Ebony now has Millie, Beau, Ivan, Indigo, Joli, Fudge, Bluey and Blaze. Those that didn't make the grade are Spangles, who had a foot problem and has been retired. Bob wasn't suitable, not schooled enough for the kids.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

Wee photo feature:






http://www.urban75.org/blog/ebony-horse-club-brixton/


----------



## shygirl (Oct 8, 2011)

editor said:


> Wee photo feature:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shygirl (Oct 8, 2011)

Well done to Ros, eh?!  She's worked tirelessly for this for years and so many kids have benefited. The club has done so much additional work with young people and their families, way over and above what it says it does on the tin.  BTW, they are going to host birthday parties there as a means of generating income, so spread the word.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 8, 2011)

shygirl said:


> Well done to Ros, eh?! She's worked tirelessly for this for years and so many kids have benefited. The club has done so much additional work with young people and their families, way over and above what it says it does on the tin.


Absolutely. It's amazing to think how they tirelessly hung on for so many years. In over 30 years of living in the area I've seen so many good groups fall by the wayside because of how hard it is to keep going. The hurdles placed in front of voluntary groups are endless.


----------



## Ninjaprints (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice to see and hear at the end of the street, though defiately been a few comments about the smell 

hopefully it will be a big success


----------



## ringo (Oct 13, 2011)

My childminder took my youngest down there to see if they could book a lesson/ride but was turned away because she's not disabled/impoverished/suffering behavioural problems.

I can see they do great work but it's a shame local kids won't get to enjoy the ponies.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 13, 2011)

Is there any spare manure?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 13, 2011)

ringo said:


> My childminder took my youngest down there to see if they could book a lesson/ride but was turned away because she's not disabled/impoverished/suffering behavioural problems.
> 
> I can see they do great work but it's a shame local kids won't get to enjoy the ponies.


Hop on a P4 and go to the riding stables (sorry can't remember the name) and book a lesson. It's not as if Ebony has the only horses in South London. What they do is different from the stables in Dulwich on the P4 route.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 13, 2011)

^^ Dulwich Riding School.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Greebo (Oct 13, 2011)

Ninjaprints said:


> Nice to see and hear at the end of the street, though defiately been a few comments about the smell


Well, the horses will just have to get used to that.

<gets coat>


----------



## Ninjaprints (Oct 13, 2011)

Im just wondering how long it will take before one of them turns up in Lambeth life with its arse end sticking out of the carphone warehouse window.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 13, 2011)

No body has made a Neeeighbours pun yet?


----------



## Ninjaprints (Oct 13, 2011)

Gromit said:


> No body has made a Neeeighbours pun yet?



shhhh


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 13, 2011)

Gromit said:


> No body has made a Neeeighbours pun yet?



 


Mrs Magpie said:


> Absolutely. It's amazing to think how they tirelessly hung on for so many years. In over 30 years of living in the area I've seen so many good groups fall by the wayside because of how hard it is to keep going. The hurdles placed in front of voluntary groups are endless.



Nor any horse jumping jokes about this post....


----------



## Ninjaprints (Oct 13, 2011)

now to sit back and watch the crack trend turn into a ketamine outbreak


----------



## leanderman (Oct 13, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Hop on a P4 and go to the riding stables (sorry can't remember the name) and book a lesson. It's not as if Ebony has the only horses in South London. What they do is different from the stables in Dulwich on the P4 route.



It can take some time to secure a booking. It's very popular

Fortunately, comically, my eldest daughter (six) is massively allergic to horses


----------



## Ninjaprints (Oct 14, 2011)

nice to see a pack of hooded little shites setting off fireworks by the stables last night..


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 14, 2011)

Ninjaprints said:


> nice to see a pack of hooded little shites setting off fireworks by the stables last night..


They were probably paid by the stables to start 'acclimatising' the horses to the area.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 14, 2011)

Ninjaprints said:


> nice to see a pack of hooded little shites setting off fireworks by the stables last night..



That must be what I heard then.  I live in the block  right next to the stables.


----------



## Ninjaprints (Oct 14, 2011)

Most likely sunny, I live on millbrook road saw them setting them off and some old dear giving them some shit for it..


----------



## ringo (Oct 14, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Hop on a P4 and go to the riding stables (sorry can't remember the name) and book a lesson. It's not as if Ebony has the only horses in South London. What they do is different from the stables in Dulwich on the P4 route.



Fair enough I suppose, I don't want to denigrate what they do there.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 15, 2011)

ringo said:


> I can see they do great work but it's a shame local kids won't get to enjoy the ponies.



Why won't local kids get to enjoy these stables/horses/ponies?


----------



## salem (Oct 15, 2011)

That looks great. I grew up in Gospel Oak and in the middle of acres of estates you've got Kentish Town City Farm which is truly an oasis. Somewhere to make you proud of the area. And whoever said that seeing horses around is calming is totally right. Still brings a smile to my face.


----------



## story (Oct 17, 2011)

Remember when the police horses used to live in Brixton? They'd clippety clop up and down my street and I always enjoyed hearing them. I miss them.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 29, 2011)

Some little scrote lit a firework metres from the horses during a lesson recently but luckily it was noticed in time, kids got straight off the horses and one of the volunteers managed to tip a bucket of water over it in time. That could have caused serious injury because the horses would have panicked.

Apparently someone in one of the arches is selling fireworks to kids


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 29, 2011)

story said:


> Remember when the police horses used to live in Brixton? They'd clippety clop up and down my street and I always enjoyed hearing them. I miss them.


I loved that, hearing them come back from wherever, late at night and they'd take a short cut under my block by the lifts and the echoey clopping was a sound I loved.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 29, 2011)

ringo said:


> My childminder took my youngest down there to see if they could book a lesson/ride but was turned away because she's not disabled/impoverished/suffering behavioural problems.
> 
> I can see they do great work but it's a shame local kids won't get to enjoy the ponies.


Actually I've asked about that and your childminder got the wrong info or the wrong end of the stick. It's not a riding stables where you can roll up and book a lesson. You have to join Ebony Horse Club, because that's what it is, a club, and you have to show commitment to it. So go there yourself and get proper info and enrol your daughter.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 29, 2011)

Ebony on itv news. I can't link (on phone) at this hour but copy n paste

http://www.itv.com/london/ebony-horse-club-opens59699/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 29, 2011)

It works, just showed it to the friend that's grown up with Horse Club.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 29, 2011)

Ooh, that's exciting. It recognised it being a link when I just pasted it in without the rich text editor.  for xenforo there


----------



## Winot (Oct 31, 2011)

On R4 Today right now.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice little feature wasn't it Winot?
Today programme, Radio 4 between 6:45am and 6:50 am
Ringo, it also made it clear it was open to all Brixton kids between 8 and 18


----------



## shygirl (Oct 31, 2011)

ringo said:


> My childminder took my youngest down there to see if they could book a lesson/ride but was turned away because she's not disabled/impoverished/suffering behavioural problems.
> 
> I can see they do great work but it's a shame local kids won't get to enjoy the ponies.



Hi Ringo, it is open to all children, its just that they now have 90 on their waiting list.   This means it could be some time before they get to actually start the riding.  The important thing is to get the application form and submit it.  And, virtually all of the current members are from the Coldharbour Ward, which was the only criteria children had to meet to become members.  Not all the children and yp at Ebony have major problems, and that's one of its strengths.  The behaviour modelled by the more well-balanced kids has a tremendous impact on those who struggle with socialisation, behaviour and self-esteem.  The membership also reflects the diversity of Lambeth, with children from the  Afro-Caribbean, Eritrean, White British, Portuguese, Hispanic, Somalian, and Eastern European communities.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2011)

ringo said:


> My childminder took my youngest down there to see if they could book a lesson/ride but was turned away because she's not disabled/impoverished/suffering behavioural problems.
> 
> I can see they do great work but it's a shame local kids won't get to enjoy the ponies.


I'm just curious, what's your childminders native language?


----------



## ringo (Nov 1, 2011)

I really hope she doesn't read this


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 1, 2011)

No one's having a go at her ringo, there were clearly crossed wires.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 16, 2011)

The horses with their winter coats on.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Snug as a bug in a rug.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 5, 2012)

They love the snow....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 5, 2012)

I didn't take the pics btw.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 6, 2012)

Fantastic. God, if I had my time again I'd work with horses in some capacity*!

* possibly not as a jockey


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 31, 2012)

You could always volunteer..


----------



## RaverDrew (May 31, 2012)

odd bump


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 31, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> odd bump


Someone from the Horse Club without a computer is at my house and I showed them this thread.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 31, 2012)

She saw the last comment and got all excited and yelled "TELL 'EM THEY CAN VOLUNTEER!"


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 31, 2012)

i still haven't seen any horses.  maybe i'll go and visit one day.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 15, 2012)

Ebony are advertising for a fundraiser on their website...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 16, 2012)

There's new playground equipment next door to the stables in Wyck Gardens - was full of kids earlier.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2019)

Update; Lydia Heywood, International equestrian for Team Jamaica, to visit Brixton Ebony Horse Club


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 5, 2019)

18-year-old Peckham student from the Ebony Horse Club, *Khadijah Mellah*, is believed to be the first person in the UK to appear in a competitive horse race while wearing a hijab ... and she won the Magnolia Cup at Glorious Goodwood! The annual race is in aid of the charity Wellbeing of Women, which raises money of life-saving research into prevention, diagnosis and treatment across the breadth of female reproductive and gynaecological health:

From Brixton horse club to Glorious Goodwood for pioneering student

Khadijah Mellah: Hijab-wearing jockey wins on Haverland and makes history at Goodwood

Magnolia Cup winner Khadijah Mellah's story to be shown in special documentary on ITV






(Source: as stated in image)

*Khadijah has just completed her A-levels and is set to study mechanical engineering at university in September.*​


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 5, 2019)

That's incredible. Really amazing. Well done Khadijah.


----------

